# commercial water heater question



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

I was at the call last week for no hot water at a restaurant. It's a 2003 State power-direct vent Sandblaster. Blower would come on when powered but would not ignite. I replaced ignition module, igniter, and flame sensor. Worked great, I left.

Now, I'm here and no hot water. The igniter is working and burners try to come on but, only briefly. Then it cycles through over and over with no results. Any suggestions?


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Ground*



Plumb26 said:


> I was at the call last week for no hot water at a restaurant. It's a 2003 State power-direct vent Sandblaster. Blower would come on when powered but would not ignite. I replaced ignition module, igniter, and flame sensor. Worked great, I left.
> 
> Now, I'm here and no hot water. The igniter is working and burners try to come on but, only briefly. Then it cycles through over and over with no results. Any suggestions?


Check your grounding it sounds like it's still not sensing flame, they can be real snotty about it. Plus see if you can get a micro-amp reading it should be over 4 micro-amps dc.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Thanks, grounding is good. I'm suspecting the gas valve being the issue due to how long it takes to see the flame on the burners after the valve opens. Could it be clogged? Every few times the burner lights normally and it goes out and when it does it sounds like the combustion chamber implodes. If that makes sense.....


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Might be undersized. Check burner tubes for rust. Burner orifice might be clogged. Sometimes sucking on the tube will unclog it


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

If u are using the honywell s8610u module u can check flame current while it's in and see what's wrong


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Even u have ground, but you must clean the connecting screw and surface to get the mirco voltage back to the moudle.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

YOU MIGHT CHECK YOUR A/C POWER IT COULD BE TOO LOW VOLTAGE !
I HAD ONE THAT HAD 90-100 VOLTS WHICH WILL KEEP THE 24 VOLTS 
FROM THE GAS VALVE


----------

